# Miniature Mule question



## Oakbrooke Farm (Jul 31, 2007)

I know this is not mini donkey related, but I am hoping someone may still offer some insight. I bought a 2nd mini mule to be buddies with my first mini mule. They are turned out with my 3 mini horse geldings. The mules will take turns chasing each other and they play ? terribly rough. They rear a lot and try to bite each other in the throat. This may sound dumb, but are they playing or do they sound like they hate each other? They do not buddy scratch with each other but will do so with the mini horses. Any ideas?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 31, 2007)

Are both these mules gelded? Mules can play very rough. They can get very aggressive in there play with each other. When they do neck biting...that is there way of showing affection to one another  and its also gets the jennys "excited" about breeding 




: . I really dont think your boys hate each other its just there natural way to play. My 2 hinnys do the same thing, they will bite each other so bad, one will actually go down and hit the ground..get right back up and start all over. If one runs away from the other..they go looking for one another. but they are both so good and gentlewith all the mares that they are in with. They protect them. I have seen the hinnies scratch the jennys, and mares, but never each other. How old are your mules? When they bite are they leaving open wounds or scabs on each other? I know there is some stuff out there you can buy called bitr byte (or something like that) maybe someone else will see this post and know what the name is.You can apply this right to the area hes getting bit on . But if it works anything like the bitr apple for dogs..I wouldnt bother with it (imo-that stuff dont work at all) :bgrin Corinne


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (Jul 31, 2007)

My first Mule Jack is a yearling, and the second mule, Big Stuff is a 2 yr. old. They are both geldings and now are both scabby! No open wounds, just scabs. How funny that they show affection by biting the neck!! Thanks for the response.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't find the bytr byte stuff works, Max bites Emily constantly on the neck and she has scabs all the time.

I apply it directly to her neck and all I can taste all all all day is that stuff. Tastes just llike the nail bite stuff...yucky!!! But Max seems to like it  But if it is just the way that they play, she will get bigger and bite back



:


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (Jul 31, 2007)

Scabs all the time? :no: I am showing one of the mules and would like to show them both, but with scabs all the time?  I just don't know! I had read that mules played rough but I didn't realize it would be this rough!



:

Thanks for your input



:


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 31, 2007)

I have two mini mules that are 27 inches and 28 inches and they play rough all the time. One has been gelded and the other one is waiting to be gelded but they play chase all the time and wrestle like two kids. But they are a hoot to watch. Amos is 2 yrs old and Moses is 1 yr old.


----------

